# See ya'll on the HILL.



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What do I need a Sharpie for? Oh wait! I need it so that when it comes time for you to sign over your chrispie to me, you won't need to go running around looking for a writing instrument just like at Nats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sarge & Spoon are on the way to my house now. I've been up since 4:30 anticipating their arrival.

We have about a 4 hour ride from my house to pick up Hornet and then we'll be stopping at TA to get in 14 before the Hill (that's 14 targets, not 14 :darkbeer Should arrive at the Hill last afternoon, early evening. 

L.O.F.T Archery Team is on the way. :shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Gotta put in 4 hours at work this morning then Mr. Lucky and I will be headed North.....will spent the night in W. VA. then if all goes well arriving around noon....

Can't wait to see everyone again....

Travel safe...

Lucky*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Jammin gears and tellin lies headed north. See you suckers there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge & Spoon are on the way to my house now. I've been up since 4:30 anticipating their arrival.
> 
> We have about a 4 hour ride from my house to pick up Hornet and then we'll be stopping at TA to get in 14 before the Hill (that's 14 targets, not 14 :darkbeer Should arrive at the Hill last afternoon, early evening.
> 
> L.O.F.T Archery Team is on the way. :shade:



You better represent Team L.O.F.T. appropriately. :becky:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> You better represent Team L.O.F.T. appropriately. :becky:


Nice...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> You better represent Team L.O.F.T. appropriately. :becky:


hhmm.. does it say something for my skill level when I aspire that maybe one day I will be on team LOFT too?


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

you lucky fockers... I wish that I was able to make it this year. Oh well, I am just happy to be gainfully employed again. Gotta keep my priorities straight!! 

Everybody have fun and bring back some good stories... OK?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> you lucky fockers... I wish that I was able to make it this year. Oh well, I am just happy to be gainfully employed again. Gotta keep my priorities straight!!
> 
> Everybody have fun and bring back some good stories... OK?


well, I am hoping I got all of my bad shots out of me today practicing, or otherwise I am glad I didn't take the big bet from BG, or team LOFT would have stories about a fat guy in a purple speedo to bring back to you.. lol


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

golfingguy27 said:


> well, I am hoping I got all of my bad shots out of me today practicing, or otherwise I am glad I didn't take the big bet from BG, or team LOFT would have stories about a fat guy in a purple speedo to bring back to you.. lol


If you don't change your signature you're not lible to be allowed to shoot this weekend.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, change that signature.. Heaven forbid you have your own opinion. Don't you know everyone is supposed to share a brain around here.. :nixon::behindsof


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Yeah, change that signature.. Heaven forbid you have your own opinion. Don't you know everyone is supposed to share a brain around here.. :nixon::behindsof


Apparently not on AT. If we were allowed ate own opinions on here BH would still be here.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> If you don't change your signature you're not lible to be allowed to shoot this weekend.


lol.. at this point I am keeping the signature as a "conversation piece"... lol


----------

